# Sigma SD15 Announced



## S2K1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Not that this was a big player in the market, but it'll be even less so after all the big Canon/Nikon/Sony Announcements. The updates include a new processor and a larger screen.
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0809/08092304sigma_sd15.asp


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy cow!

Foveon X3 http://www.foveon.com/article.php?a=67
http://www.sigma-sd14.com/sample-photo/portrait/img/sd14-po-005.jpg
http://www.sigma-sd14.com/sample-photo/still-life/img/sd14-sl-007.jpg
http://www.sigma-sd14.com/sample-photo/index.html


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

now those are very very impressive shots for a compact!
someone remind me again why I am using a DSLR?


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 23, 2008)

That's not a compact! 

Are you sure you picked the right screen name for yourself???


----------



## Overread (Sep 23, 2008)

hehe possibly....................

I got the DP2 mixed up (I just followed the examples shots instead of the main article ) - and noticed your foven link again - so assumed there was only one camera release 

looks like sigma have been busy - it interesting though as of the 3rd party lens producers they tend to get higher ratings on average - and they have a wider variety of lenses on sale. Their main weaknesses being body and some lens build differences (lack of weather sealing)


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 23, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> Foveon X3 http://www.foveon.com/article.php?a=67
> http://www.sigma-sd14.com/sample-photo/portrait/img/sd14-po-005.jpg
> ...


 
And those are from the OLD version.

I wish Canon would come out with a Foveon sensor or someone would pick up the EOS mount (ala Fuji & Nikon) for something like that.  I'd look at alternate bodies for Foveon technology.


----------

